# Help with Little Giant 9200



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

I am preparing for my 1st hatch.

I have the Little Giant still air with out the egg turner, Can I incubate the eggs right on the wire and turn the eggs manually? Do you use trays for positioning or lay them right on their side. I have seen it done both ways.

I plan on running the unit for several days to make sure the temp is stable. 

I read that some people do not worry about humidity until lock down. What are your thoughts?

I had a silly little Chick bator that holds 3 chicken eggs. I incubated 2 and the both dies prior to hatch. I believe my humidity was too high. they were perfect little chicks but quite wet. I will purchase a hydrometer

I was very disappointed and I don't want that to happen again.

Any help and advice would be appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong at all with putting the eggs straight on the wire. Depending on the number of eggs it can get a bit complicated though. Being a still air the eggs in the center should be moved to the outside and the outside eggs moved to the center to keep the incubation rate the same. 

Knowing your humidity is pretty important. Too dry and chicks will struggle during hatch, too wet and it can cause disease. I've never looked and probably should if too dry also mean the chicks themselves become dehydrated. 

What you are using is vital to a good hatch. I've got a very high dollar incubator but it wasn't worth half what I paid for it because the tools for measuring temp and humidity was junk. Once I replaced those with something with better accuracy hatching became a done deal.


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

How did you incubating go. I just purchased the same set up and am on day 2. Any advice with the incubator


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

